# Fraggle Rock Trash Heap / Pile of Leaves



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I know I've seen a pic of someones yard that used a pile of leaves to conceal a scissor lift (or something) that popped up into a leaf monster.

I have a coworker who wants to make a version of the old Fraggle Rock Trash Heap. I think this would be peferct! 

Help!


----------

